# Entheon vs Hadaly



## Silver (10/10/17)

Has anyone tried both of these?
If so, what are your thoughts on the differences?
(Both bottom fed and normal dripping modes)

I havent tried either but i know how much some folk rave about the Hadaly for flavour.

Am wondering also will there be a difference with the different airflow direction of the Entheon?

What are your thoughts @KZOR - have you tried the entheon yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> Has anyone tried both of these?
> If so, what are your thoughts on the differences?
> 
> I havent tried either but i know how much some folk rave about the Hadaly for flavour.
> ...



So I have had both 2 weeks ago, and have been using the Entheon exclusively since I got it. The Hadaly was my number 1 go to RDA purley for Flavour. It was the best single coil RDA for me till the Entheon came along. Flavour from the Entheon, I will not say it is better. In fact it is almost the same for me (Menthol only user). Where the Entheon Shines far more is when squonking with it. NO OVER SQUONKING WITH IT. That plus the same flavour from the Hadaly has allowed me to sell The hadaly without thinking twice. I honestly think the Entheon wins hands down purely cos of best of both worlds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TheV (10/10/17)

Thanks @Silver, I'll be following this thread closely.

I'll be able to give the pleb-level view when my clones arrive.
I have a ShenRay Hadaly and a YFTK Entheon coming in.
I'm very interested to see how they compare.
I know the ShenRay Hadaly is a very good clone.
I hope the YFTK Entheon does a good job too.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Ash said:


> So I have had both 2 weeks ago, and have been using the Entheon exclusively since I got it. The Hadaly was my number 1 go to RDA purley for Flavour. It was the best single coil RDA for me till the Entheon came along. Flavour from the Entheon, I will not say it is better. In fact it is almost the same for me (Menthol only user). Where the Entheon Shines far more is when squonking with it. NO OVER SQUONKING WITH IT. That plus the same flavour from the Hadaly has allowed me to sell The hadaly without thinking twice. I honestly think the Entheon wins hands down purely cos of best of both worlds.



Thanks @Ash - much appreciated!
Do you pick up any difference in the airflow? 
I believe the Hadaly is angled whereas the Entheon is more conventional

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (10/10/17)

Gloom with Entheon is Killer.




Please excuse messy coil but gives you an idea of space in deck. 2.5mm Standard 24g spaced coil. Simple and beautiful vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/10/17)

Definitely watching this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Ash said:


> Gloom with Entheon is Killer.
> 
> View attachment 109754
> 
> ...



Thanks @Ash 
What resistance is that coil? I assume the Gloom is mechanical?
Am trying to establish what sort of power range the Entheon is suited to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Ash - much appreciated!
> Do you pick up any difference in the airflow?
> I believe the Hadaly is angled whereas the Entheon is more conventional



It is slightly more restricted than the Hadaly, not by much. Airflow on Hadaly is straight forward.




Entheon has both airholes joining into 1

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ash (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Ash
> What resistance is that coil? I assume the Gloom is mechanical?
> Am trying to establish what sort of power range the Entheon is suited to



So that spaced coil sits at .5ohms and I use it 30w to 35w on regulated. The gloom is a Mosfet mech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/10/17)

I haven't tried the Entheon yet, but it would seem that it is an improved version of the Hadaly. The main improvement being that it has solved the problem some people had with oversquonking the Hadaly. I don't oversquonk the Hadaly and would like to find out if there are other advantages to the Entheon.

It also comes with several different drip tips and adapters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (10/10/17)

@Silver
I ordered the SXK version as it seems to be the best clone out. Hard to find a reason in paying R1400 for an original if one already owns a Hadaly that delivers.
If the clone outperforms the flavour of the Hadaly then I will defo invest in one but the squonking aspect alone is not enough reason for me to warrant an original purchase.
I have got to know the Hadaly so well that I don't experience any oversquonking and why would one want to squonk more juice than is necessary ........ this might just lead to a higher likelihood of spitback or juice entering the airholes due to suction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (10/10/17)

KZOR said:


> @Silver
> I ordered the SXK version as it seems to be the best clone out. Hard to find a reason in paying R1400 for an original if one already owns a Hadaly that delivers.
> If the clone outperforms the flavour of the Hadaly then I will defo invest in one but the squonking aspect alone is not enough reason for me to warrant an original purchase.
> I have got to know the Hadaly so well that I don't experience any oversquonking and why would one want to squonk more juice than is necessary ........ this might just lead to a higher likelihood of spitback or juice entering the airholes due to suction.


Looking forward to your review on the sxk version. Also following this thread with interest.


----------



## Tai (10/10/17)

Just to throw a spanner in the works  , @Silver, @Ash and uncle @Rob Fisher - id like a run down of the Entheon v.s Flave 22 titanium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/17)

Tai said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works  , @Silver, @Ash and uncle @Rob Fisher - id like a run down of the Entheon v.s Flave 22 titanium



I'm no RDA expert and I don't use these devices enough to really make an informed call but they are both really great RDA's... right now I'm really enjoying the Flave 22 and I will be rewicking the Entheon and giving it another go... but right now I would say they are both my favourite RDA's currently.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos (10/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm no RDA expert and I don't use these devices enough to really make an informed call but they are both really great RDA's... right now I'm really enjoying the Flave 22 and I will be rewicking the Entheon and giving it another go... but right now I would say they are both my favourite RDA's currently.


Do you prefer lamb ribs or pork ribs @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/17)

Christos said:


> Do you prefer lamb ribs or pork ribs @Rob Fisher



Probably Pork!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

KZOR said:


> @Silver
> I ordered the SXK version as it seems to be the best clone out. Hard to find a reason in paying R1400 for an original if one already owns a Hadaly that delivers.
> If the clone outperforms the flavour of the Hadaly then I will defo invest in one but the squonking aspect alone is not enough reason for me to warrant an original purchase.
> I have got to know the Hadaly so well that I don't experience any oversquonking and why would one want to squonk more juice than is necessary ........ this might just lead to a higher likelihood of spitback or juice entering the airholes due to suction.



Thanks @KZOR
The over-squonking that some people talk about regarding the Hadaly doesn't really worry me too much. I don't have much experience with loads of BF gear and my only BF mods are my Reos - and I never got the soft bottles - so on my Nuppin, OL16, RM2 and one or two other devices, I have never really had any over-squonking problems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @KZOR
> The over-squonking that some people talk about regarding the Hadaly doesn't really worry me too much. I don't have much experience with loads of BF gear and my only BF mods are my Reos - and I never got the soft bottles - so on my Nuppin, OL16, RM2 and one or two other devices, I have never really had any over-squonking problems.
> 
> As for the clone versus the authentic - that's not really a concern for me - am just wondering how the actual vape differs between the Hadaly and the Entheon.



I do find it a bit more of a cooler vape which is also a plus for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (10/10/17)

KZOR said:


> @Silver
> I ordered the SXK version as it seems to be the best clone out. Hard to find a reason in paying R1400 for an original if one already owns a Hadaly that delivers.
> If the clone outperforms the flavour of the Hadaly then I will defo invest in one but the squonking aspect alone is not enough reason for me to warrant an original purchase.
> I have got to know the Hadaly so well that I don't experience any oversquonking and why would one want to squonk more juice than is necessary ........ this might just lead to a higher likelihood of spitback or juice entering the airholes due to suction.


Do you have a link for the SXK clone? I was only able to find the YFTK clone myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (10/10/17)

Ooooh this is good, eagerly awaiting the arrivals of the clones in SA as unfortunately I cannot justify paying R1400. Really waiting for the @KZOR video on the sxk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/10/17)

If the Etheon does only as well as the Hadaly and it is a bit cooler, then it is already a win for me. My only issue with the Hadaly is that the top cap gets a bit hot with chain vaping. @TheV - let's talk when you find the link. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (10/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> If the Etheon does only as well as the Hadaly and it is a bit cooler, then it is already a win for me. My only issue with the Hadaly is that the top cap gets a bit hot with chain vaping. @TheV - let's talk when you find the link.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the one I have on order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rayyan (2/11/17)

I see there are now 3 clone versions - sxk , kindbright and YFTK 

DAMN which one to choose


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/11/17)

Anyone want to do a group buy for the clone Entheon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

